# Berry's Bullets



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Has anyone tried the Blue Diamond bullet for deer? Thought i might try it as i have a new muzzleloader showing up today. i was thinking of either the 250 or 275 grain with BH209, of course if they aren't working on game there is no need to try them out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are they jacketed or plated? I've shot a amazing number of .223, 380 and 40sw berrys. Good for cheap plinking... but they seem fairly soft on the jacket (as expected with a plated bullet).

I'm always a sucker to try new bullets, especially for smokepoles but I've yet to ever find anything that shoots better and preforms better than XTPs.

Side note: I just bought my first ever can of BH209... omg is that stuff made from powdered gold or something? $40 a bottle which has less than a pound? Geebus...


-DallanC


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Not sure if they are plated or not, here is the description. Yes BH is very expensive, must be gold! I was just thinking they are down the street from me, maybe i can get a few to try out.

Description
Our Blue Diamond Muzzleloader bullets take accuracy to a whole new level. Berry’s proprietary sabot ensures easy loading and a tight seat, providing match grade consistency shot after shot. The polycarbonate tips create excellent expansion without sacrificing weight retention. Whether it’s the high slopes of the Rocky Mountains for elk or the prairies of Kansas for whitetail deer, Berry’s Blue Diamond Muzzleloader bullets deliver the success that the modern black powder hunter expects.

250gr Ballistic Coefficient: .262

275gr Ballistic Coefficient: .289

305gr Ballistic Coefficient: .383


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just looked them up, and they look like a very accurate bullet. I'd like to try them out but, they don't make a .40 cal bullet for my .45 cal front stuffer. Just for the he!! of it, I think I'll get the 275gr. .50 cal to try out.


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I need to stop by one of these days and ask them if they are plated or jacketed as DallanC was asking. They look like they would be super accurate, just not sure how the on game performance is.


----------

